# The Picture Game



## PinserPerson (May 11, 2010)

This is a game where you get a funny picture and people rate it.

This is what you do.  You get a funny picture and post it here.  The picture can have a caption to make it funny.  You have to rate the funniness of the picture above you and then post your own picture.  (Note: you do NOT have to post a picture but if you don't you must make a link to the funny picture)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 11, 2010)




----------

